# Snakes at the mullet hole



## FishWalton

No mullet at the mullet hole today, but a few reptiles were enjoying themselves nearby in what appeared to be the 'making little snakes' ritual.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Wow! I better watch out for them while i'm wade fishing. I hear they can get pretty agressive!


----------



## welldoya

Cottonmouths ? Kinda hard to tell but that's what it looks like.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Looks like water snakes to me.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Kinda hard to see the heads on them so I'm not sure either...


----------



## CatHunter

Easy and plan as day to spot the difference, Brown water snakes with out a second glance. Brown water snakes have cute faces with bright round eyes. Cotton mouths have and evil slanted eye.


----------



## beeritself

CatHunter said:


> Easy and plan as day to spot the difference, Banded water snakes with out a second glance.


x2, those bastards are aggressive, but not poisonous.


----------



## CatHunter

There is no mistaken this evil eye. Just look how sinister it is. Remember water snake happy eye, cotton mouth evil eye, screw the shape of the head.


----------



## CatHunter

beeritself said:


> x2, those bastards are aggressive, but not poisonous.


I meant to say Brown water snake not banned. The photo I post is a Northern water snake, but same happy eye.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Bad thing is piles of water snakes get killed for cottonmouths every year. Someone sees a snake in the water they holler Moccasin and run for the gun. I'm no tree hugger by any stretch of the imagination but it pays to take a closer look once in a while, carefully I might add...


----------



## drifterfisher

I wandered upon a wad of cotton mouths similar to that as a kid. Amazing what 410 bird shot does at close range. Yes they were cotton mouths,not water snakes. I had a "pet" brown snake for awhile,dogs got it one day. They don't seem to care what brand of snake it is.


----------



## -WiRtH-

If you're close enough to a moccasin to see it's eyes you're too close. I almost stepped on one Wednesday night as I was easing over to snatch a bullfrog on a creek I had just put some traps out in. I decided to leave it for the cotton mouth. He didn't appreciate my presence, which was fine because I didn't really appreciate his 3.5 foot existence


----------



## Yobenny

I've seen water snakes do that several times this time of year but never cottons. Old stories abound of people killed by falling into one of those.
I dont even kill cottons anymore, whats the point? Gonna solve the problem? 90% of people bitten by them got tagged while trying to kill it. I have killed a few though, the one below the biggest I ever saw, yeppers I killed that ass my ole lady with me. Dont put your feet, hands, ass or anything else anywhere before you look where you are putting it, you will never get bit.


----------



## FishWalton

I should have gotten a closer shot of a head. Didn't think about it at the time. My guess is water snakes, but I don't like snakes of any kind since I don't know one from another except for a rattler. We left these alone.


----------



## Jason

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Looks like water snakes to me.


 

Yepper...exactly


----------



## CatHunter

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Bad thing is piles of water snakes get killed for cottonmouths every year. *Someone sees a snake in the water they holler Moccasin and run for the gun*. I'm no tree hugger by any stretch of the imagination but it pays to take a closer look once in a while, carefully I might add...



I think that every-time I hear some one say " damn you should have seen the cotton mouth I killed yesterday" I will say being a former limb line runner and bush hook hanger I have had water snakes and cotton mouths fall out of bushes and into the boat with me. I have nerves of steal but for some of my counter parts working the bow it can be pretty comical on my end.


----------



## CatHunter

I'm a bit of a herpetologist in a sense, Iv been studying snakes and other reptiles most of my life. Just to clear up a myth of Cotton mouths they are a member of the Viper family meaning they do not mate in numbers. One male and one female, the myth of the moccasin ball is still out there. IF you have some photos or proof they do ball up please share them. Water snakes on the other hand will ball up, this is what you saw

Also did you know there are actually three subspecies of Water Moccasins? "eastern, the Florida, and the western."


----------



## jkw1119

I think that I probably would find another mullet hole an leave that place to the happy couple.....lol


----------



## skiff89_jr

Please tell me some of you have seen Lonesome Dove? The water moccasin scene pops in my mind all the time when i'm wade fishing.


----------



## kevin32435

I haven't seen a snake ball like that I have heard about them though


----------



## BY Ryan

These guys are out in force this time of year. Went down to my favorite pond last week to launch the yak and I near about couldn't get in because there were so many.


----------



## pole squeezer

They are aggressive when mating, and will not run when you come up on them, can freak you out if you don't know they're water snakes. Cottonmouths can be aggressive when mating too, especially the males.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



CatHunter said:


> Five Prongs Of Fury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad thing is piles of water snakes get killed for cottonmouths every year. *Someone sees a snake in the water they holler Moccasin and run for the gun*. I'm no tree hugger by any stretch of the imagination but it pays to take a closer look once in a while, carefully I might add...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that every-time I hear some one say " damn you should have seen the cotton mouth I killed yesterday" I will say being a former limb line runner and bush hook hanger I have had water snakes and cotton mouths fall out of bushes and into the boat with me. I have nerves of steal but for some of my counter parts working the bow it can be pretty comical on my end.
Click to expand...

You need to get a GoPro, I want to see this!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Ok I have no problem being "that guy" in this thread..... Two things in this world that I'm scared of..... And snakes is both of them. Black racer, corn, garder snake.... They all may as well be a king cobra in my book. They all must die, I will go out of my way to kill any of them, their is no place in the ecosystem for these bastards period. And BTW if you are one of these idiots that will touch one of these sneaky evil devil creatures then you deserve to get bit and swell up to the point the bitten limb falls off. Matter of fact if you are stupid enough to play with a snake (any snake) then I hope you get bit in your salty ballsac.....


----------



## Yobenny

That is a very strange thing for a white guy to say. I can understand it in black folks because it is part of their culture and has been since the slave days. But most white guys just don't have that ophidiophobia thing going on. They do have a place in the ecosystem and they are a positive part of it. 
You should catch a garter snake and let him bite you a few times and see just how totally harmless most of them are. I had a picture of my 8th birthday party with one wrapped around my neck. 
Ophidiophobia is an irrational fear, just like fear of elevators or fat chicks....


----------



## MikeH

i Agree. I Have Never Seen A Snake I Didn't Kill. I Will Kill Every One. I'm Only Afraid Of 2 Things Also..Snakes,And STicks That Look Like Snakes. I Won't Even Kill One With birdshot.. 00 Buckshot,And I Double Tap Just To Be Sure.They Are PUre Evil!! I DOnt Care What Kind Of Eyes They Have...


----------



## 850lover

Yobenny said:


> That is a very strange thing for a white guy to say. I can understand it in black folks because it is part of their culture and has been since the slave days. But most white guys just don't have that ophidiophobia thing going on. They do have a place in the ecosystem and they are a positive part of it.
> You should catch a garter snake and let him bite you a few times and see just how totally harmless most of them are. I had a picture of my 8th birthday party with one wrapped around my neck.
> Ophidiophobia is an irrational fear, just like fear of elevators or fat chicks....


Not always, Im black and have had 4 snakes, MegaDeth(yes like the band), Venom, Bass, and Zeplin who I saved from my doberman. I have killed a moccasin once. I didnt want to but my idiot neighbor kept aggravating it and pissed it off and so I sliced it and gave it to Bass. The head kept moving for an hour after sliced it. FREAKY!!!!


----------



## Yobenny

Well you are surely the exception to the rule, the black culture usually teaches their children to fear all snakes with it roots in field work, I have seen it rampant and causing a dangerous situation but I certainly understand it.


----------



## Yobenny

:no:


----------



## Try'n Hard

kevin32435 said:


> I haven't seen a snake ball like that I have heard about them though


Snakes don't have balls dude but y'all do if you get close enough to look at their eyes!! Water snake for sure. Gotta have that distinct "viper" head shape to be venomous

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 2RC's II

Yobenny said:


> I've seen water snakes do that several times this time of year but never cottons. Old stories abound of people killed by falling into one of those.
> I dont even kill cottons anymore, whats the point? Gonna solve the problem? 90% of people bitten by them got tagged while trying to kill it. I have killed a few though, the one below the biggest I ever saw, yeppers I killed that ass my ole lady with me. Dont put your feet, hands, ass or anything else anywhere before you look where you are putting it, you will never get bit.


That U? Wondered what Ur Missippi ars looked like. Ole Missippi boy myself although have not lived there in 40+!


----------



## gastonfish

You will never see a Cotton mouth hanging out in the limbs of a tree overhanging the river. Maybe on a log but never in the limbs of a tree. If it is in the limbs of a bush it is more likely a brown water snake or oak snake. Just saying


----------



## gastonfish

CatHunter said:


> Easy and plan as day to spot the difference, Brown water snakes with out a second glance. Brown water snakes have cute faces with bright round eyes. Cotton mouths have and evil slanted eye.


100% correct


----------

